

Popular Indian cars fail crash tests - nairteashop
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-25974754

======
SixSigma
A Ford spokesperson told the BBC: "Safety is one of the highest priorities in
the design of our vehicles. Our vehicles consistently meet or exceed
applicable industry safety standards."

translation :

"We build cars to the minimum required to meet legislation in each market."

I know India quite well. My friend's driving test was :

"drive 100 yards, go round a traffic island, drive 50 yards and park by the
side of the road"

Congratulations, here's your license.

~~~
slack3r
You don't need a license to drive a car in India. All you need is a car.
Nobody ever checks.

